# My high resolution photos



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 3, 2010)

That's actually such a beautiful picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've always been a sucker for photos with trees. Not sure why. I just find them really beautiful.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 3, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> That's actually such a beautiful picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you liek the wood, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that pic too, though. I just think the exposure is a LITTLE too high. The bright spots shouldn't be there.


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 3, 2010)

Would you be able to post more photos like that?


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## playallday (Sep 3, 2010)

.


----------



## mucus (Sep 17, 2010)

arctic try taking at least three photos of the same thing w/o moving the camera.
that means use a tripod, and use the hdr merge.
also if you want some tips on them camera settings . . .
bracket those bad boys, you'll be able to use the light and darker parts from multiple photos


----------



## playallday (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## 0ddity (Sep 28, 2010)

I used to be into photography, but I wouldn't have the patience to make images that big. I'm pretty happy with the default 10MP resolution, here's a couple of my faves:




Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm sorry, but they aren't that good. Harsh, but it's the truth. Have a look around forums such as dpreview and steves-digcams for tips on how to take better photos.

Even I can do better than the images on in this thread, and I don't class mine as that great. To brag about your photos you have to be so much better.



Spoiler: spoiler added to make the thread easier to read
















Those are on a 6 year old 7MP point and shoot camera, so obviously a very outdated camera. It does however seem to take good eBay photos, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...em=160485951460 for example.

If you want to take much better photos, experiment with the aperture and exposure settings.


----------



## playallday (Oct 1, 2010)

.


----------



## playallday (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------

